# Need Advice Please :)



## JoleneJoburg (4/1/16)

I have been vaping on and off for ages but always with a Twisp. I recently decided to kick the smoking habit once and for all so purchased a Twisp Edge. I hate it so much. It leaks, gets super hot, have to replace the coil every week, the battery dies after a few hours. I hate it! I really want to get into vaping but don't know which device to buy - can someone point me in the right direction? Someone suggested a Subox Nano but I'm not sure. Something powerful and cloudy (hope that makes sense). Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/1/16)

I would recommend getting the subbox mini kit.

Because you can keep using the ready-made coils for now, and then maybe make your own coils in future... if you want. Or continue using premade coils.

Either way, your vaping experience will be a hell of a lot better.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (4/1/16)

Hello @JoleneJoburg - I'm sure some of our experienced members will offer advice very quickly! There are 3 starter kits that I could recommend:
1) Subox Nano - just bought one for a friend and I can say it's a quality device. The tank is good and has 3 different coils depending on your preferred vaping experience - the 0.5ohm coil is great for clouds and power if that's what you're after. Multiple airflow options - very simple to use. You will need a separate 18650 battery though (check out what Samsung, LG or Sony has on offer from our vendors)
2)istick30 (or istick 40) mod, with a nautilus mini tank - a great tried and tested starter kit. Especially good if you prefer a tight draw,similar to cigarettes. (If you like an airy draw and lots of clouds, this might not be the perfect option)
3) The iJust 2 - a simple all-in-one kit, the only cylindrical shaped mod of my recommendations. Good for clouds and ease of use. I haven't tried this one personally but it comes highly recommended on this forum. I don't think this mod let's you control power/wattage whereas the other two have variable wattage.

You could also consider the Subox Mini - similar to the nano, but slightly bigger mod and tank. Uses the same coils as the nano, but the tank has more airflow and offers an RBA base for re-building coils if ever you get into that.

Whichever way you go, do your research before buying, read up on battery safety and coil resistance, and use this forum - people and posts are very helpful.

Good luck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

My 2 cents worth

Mod: Joytech Evic VTC 75watt TC
I know a lot of people with this mod (passed mine on to a friend as I have 150watt mod). This thing is reliable, constant support (upgrades etc.), powerful enough to see you through your journey should you wish to evolve to drippers. Has passthrough and the battery can be easily replaced if it goes faulty. Very economical. The list goes on.

Tank: Kanger subtank mini
I upgraded from a twisp Aero to this tank. Its easy to use, you can use the RBA if you are keen on building, but also supports disposable OCC coils. Decent airflow, decent flavour, and reliable (ive got mine since the beginning of last year and have had no issues). Always my backup tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## blujeenz (4/1/16)

JoleneJoburg said:


> I have been vaping on and off for ages but always with a Twisp. I recently decided to kick the smoking habit once and for all so purchased a Twisp Edge. I hate it so much. It leaks, gets super hot, have to replace the coil every week, the battery dies after a few hours. I hate it! I really want to get into vaping but don't know which device to buy - can someone point me in the right direction? Someone suggested a Subox Nano but I'm not sure. Something powerful and cloudy (hope that makes sense). Thanks



Best do some window shopping here at Vapeking on their starter kits, find something you like the look of and then come back here for pros and cons regarding your choice. 
Do a sort by price cheapest to more expensive and see whats basically in the range, do some comparasions at other websites and you should have a pretty good idea of where things will be at.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/1/16)

Subox mini
Ijust2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

The Subox Mini Kit is a great system.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey (4/1/16)

I had a Subox Mini and loved it. You definitely won't go wrong. However, personally I think @Cespian 's recommendation is spot on. The combination of the VTC Mini Mod and the Subtank Mini doesn't work out much more expensive than the Subox Mini kit and gives you more power if you eventually need / want it and Temperature Control if you eventually need / want it (buying the tank by itself also gives you a spare glass which you'll probably want to get in any case and which would cost about R50 extra if you buy the kit). Remember that with both the Subox kit and the above combination, you would have to purchase a separate 18650 battery, which would add R150 - 200 to the total.

Whilst this combination would offer you by far the most options (considerable power, excellent temp control, Mouth to lung or Sub-Ohm stock coils and easy to use rebuildable deck), if you like things a bit more compact and if you like a tube / pen style device - the Kanger Subvod kit might also be a worthwhile option to consider. It comes with a Toptank Nano similar to the tank in the Subox Nano kit recommended to you by a friend and by @KB_314 , but with a non variable wattage battery like the IJust 2 (about half the capacity of, but smaller than, the IJust 2. Double the capacity of the Twisp Edge, but it won't necessarily last double the time - depending on what coil you use). The kit comes with a 0.5 ohm coil which provides a quite different style of vaping from the Twisp Edge (not talking about all the horrible side effects of the Twisp here). If you want a less dramatic transition, you could get a 1.2 ohm coil as available here : http://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/kanger-ssocc-coils?variant=12449504324 to install in the device (The Subox Mini / Nano kits and tanks come with both 1.2 / 1.5 ohm and 0.5 ohm coils upon purchase).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (4/1/16)

I also started on the subox mini. It gives you the option of power up to 50w but its not to big and bulky, it looks awesome, and is a great price for what your are getting imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh (4/1/16)

Cespian said:


> My 2 cents worth
> 
> Mod: Joytech Evic VTC 75watt TC
> I know a lot of people with this mod (passed mine on to a friend as I have 150watt mod). This thing is reliable, constant support (upgrades etc.), powerful enough to see you through your journey should you wish to evolve to drippers. Has passthrough and the battery can be easily replaced if it goes faulty. Very economical. The list goes on.
> ...



+1

I'm rocking this combo, works great. Just be aware it has different modes for different types of coils. Research a bit before hand, so you don't fire Nickle in power mode or Kenthal in Temp control mode by accident. 

The nice thing about the VTC Mini is the great Firmware upgrades/support and it leaves room for upgrading your tank later on since it has a bit more power than the Subox Mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (4/1/16)

I would say for ease of use the iJust 2 is a fantastic piece of kit as you don't need separate batteries or chargers and the coil lasts a good 3-4 weeks in my experience. 

Should you enjoy that you can also buy a separate mod such as a Kanger or Evic VT mini and use the iJust 2 tank.

It all depends on budget


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (4/1/16)

Also, check these reviews of the Subox mini Kit:

Rip Trippers:


Vaping with Thesis (my fav reviewer):

Part 1 - 
Part 2- 

Vaping with Twisted 420:



There are so many reviews, watch them all if you are still not convinced. From what I have seen all reviewers love it! Hope it helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoleneJoburg (4/1/16)

You guys are amazing! Thanks so much x

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Hi @JoleneJoburg 

Welcome to the forum and wishing you all the best for your journey. Dont despair, you are in the right place. Lots of advice to be given.

Maybe you can tell us a few things that will make the suggestion a bit easier
- do you want to be able to build your own coils and wicks or just use pre-bought ones?
- what is your approximate budget?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (4/1/16)

In case you haven't seen it yet, you should check out this thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/1/16)

One thing on the Istick 30W . The 510 threading tends to strip. 

I started vaping on a Twisp Edge too and up to a week ago loved it very much ( and then I dropped it in the water ..... no worki worki )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> One thing on the Istick 30W . The 510 threading tends to strip.
> 
> I started vaping on a Twisp Edge too and up to a week ago loved it very much ( and then I dropped it in the water ..... no worki worki )



Istick 30W has Stainless Steel threading. You must be part Kryptonian

Getting something regulated is far better than a mech mod, especially for someone who's trying to get into this stuff. Something like a eVic VTC-Mini + a Triton 2, or a Subox kit, is definitely the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/1/16)

Oops , meant to say 20W. I have one with a stripped thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

Subox Mini is a great next step from a twisp, it was my transition and i still love my Subox


----------



## JimmyZee (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> My 2 cents worth
> 
> Mod: Joytech Evic VTC 75watt TC
> I know a lot of people with this mod (passed mine on to a friend as I have 150watt mod). This thing is reliable, constant support (upgrades etc.), powerful enough to see you through your journey should you wish to evolve to drippers. Has passthrough and the battery can be easily replaced if it goes faulty. Very economical. The list goes on.
> ...


I literally just placed an order for the above setup, with a rebuildable atomizer. lol. Just hoping Vapour mountain is back to business.
Sorry for derailing the thread

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek (5/1/16)

JimmyZee said:


> I literally just placed an order for the above setup, with a rebuildable atomizer. lol. Just hoping Vapour mountain is back to business.
> Sorry for derailing the thread



Perfect setup for starters , gives you everything you could want with a great tank that allows you to do everything. VM opened on the 4th if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JimmyZee (5/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Perfect setup for starters , gives you everything you could want with a great tank that allows you to do everything. VM opened on the 4th if I remember correctly.


When I went on earlier, I still got the message that they were closed till the 4th. Maybe they just haven't updated the site, idk.  Kanger has always made great tanks & Joyetech has always made great batteries.


----------



## Clouder (5/1/16)

@JoleneJoburg 

I would definitely suggest as a beginner 1) Subox Mini 2) eVic VTC

The Subox comes with everything you need right out the box! I know some people don't like the stock tank (Ego One) of the eVic VTC, which is why it makes more sense to maybe get it at a later stage, without a tank, and just use the Subox tank on it.


----------



## Nimatek (5/1/16)

JimmyZee said:


> When I went on earlier, I still got the message that they were closed till the 4th. Maybe they just haven't updated the site, idk.  Kanger has always made great tanks & Joyetech has always made great batteries.



I just email them nowadays 

On the Ego One Mega tank I fully agree, if it is your first ever tank then fine. But if you've experienced the subtank then it just doesn't compare


----------

